# Photoshop Will Not Open Some PNGs Right



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been using other programs for editing but I'd like to use what I'm familiar with (PS) and something with batch editing however it won't open certain .pngs right. They look like the transparency is borked or the bit channel is wrong. I've never seen this before and can't figure it out. Other programs open them fine. Is there a setting somewhere I can change?

How it should look:









How it opens:


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

this any help? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=948048


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Dude I love you. Theming is going to be so much easier now.


----------

